# Life turned unside down!



## Newwoman13 (Dec 13, 2017)

My husband worked at the beach and was out of town "working" for five days and home two. this worked well for the first year the money was great and he had the winter months off. However this year he suddenly quit and brought a homeless couple home with him that he moved into our camper?. He was angry with me always screaming at me and all the while slowly moving out saying I don't trust him. He even brought our friends in to help him move everything we owned telling them I am crazy. Said he is going to destroy me and He even tried to take my land because "God wanted him to start a trailer park for outcasts". well skipping ahead after I finally get rid of his "new family". He moves into his friends lake house and goes back to the beach and picks up he new love! 3-months later and I'm just now getting my emotions under control and he just bought a piece of property with the money from selling all of our stuff . He is starting his new life with her. I was totally dependent on him because he wanted me to stay home and take care of our farm while he worked. I did manage to get a job recently but I feel like I just had a death in my life only he is showing up daily with his new woman driving my vehicle. Sorry for ranting, it has been BAD! But I just found this site and I already feel better. Maybe there is life after this.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

File for divorce NOW and then find your footing.

However, I do not see anything worth salvaging here.


----------



## Newwoman13 (Dec 13, 2017)

Yes, But here you have to wait a year no matter what the reason and there is no separation. I forgot to mention the place he bought is 5-miles up the road from me. I will survive!


----------



## poida (Jan 17, 2014)

Newwoman13 said:


> My husband worked at the beach and was out of town "working" for five days and home two. this worked well for the first year the money was great and he had the winter months off. However this year he suddenly quit and brought a homeless couple home with him that he moved into our camper?. He was angry with me always screaming at me and all the while slowly moving out saying I don't trust him. He even brought our friends in to help him move everything we owned telling them I am crazy. Said he is going to destroy me and He even tried to take my land because "God wanted him to start a trailer park for outcasts". well skipping ahead after I finally get rid of his "new family". He moves into his friends lake house and goes back to the beach and picks up he new love! 3-months later and I'm just now getting my emotions under control and he just bought a piece of property with the money from selling all of our stuff . He is starting his new life with her. I was totally dependent on him because he wanted me to stay home and take care of our farm while he worked. I did manage to get a job recently but I feel like I just had a death in my life only he is showing up daily with his new woman driving my vehicle. Sorry for ranting, it has been BAD! But I just found this site and I already feel better. Maybe there is life after this.


Wow some people are selfish pr*cks. 

Sorry but nothing to save here. 

Get a good lawyer and get what you deserve.

Tell hims not to return to the house again until it has been sold.

Make a new life for yourself.

Do you have kids?


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

You married, Peter Pan. A fun guy... not stable husband material. 

Get a lawyer ASAP. Start the legal process tomorrow. Don't second guess yourself about it. Don't worry about how he will react. This is how you protect yourself. The lawyer will explain and guide you to protect your assets and exposure to liabilities throughout the prosses. This will keep you one step ahead of your husband's crazy ideas and costly mistakes. Don't be foolish and sit around waiting a year to contact a lawyer. 

You do this to protect yourself from the liability of his risky actions. Will you be responsible if he's all tuned up and then hurts someone in that car or if he starts spending money you don't have? Would you like to lose your farm, your home, your car, and what ever else you have? 

Do this first! Tonight start looking up and asking for divorce lawyers in your area. First thing tomorrow morning start calling them. 

Sorry, your here. Take care of your health, eat and sleep right... exercise is a great help. Do you have family and friends to lean on? Children?


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

poida said:


> Wow some people are selfish pr*cks.
> 
> Sorry but nothing to save here.
> 
> ...


Yep! Lawyer up. He owes you money from the sale.

Is he mentally unstable?


----------



## Newwoman13 (Dec 13, 2017)

I have talked to a lawyer but here in the south there is no separation and the police for some reason were on his side. however my land was mine before we got married and the law states that it is not marital property unless I have his name legally put on the deed; which really pissed him off, he even went after my mother trying to get my inheritance. I am not sure what happened this is the total opposite of the man I spent 10 years with and for me there was no warning; it was like my husband went to work and 5 days later someone else came home in his body. As for everything else he took it all even both cars he left me with nothing but bills and a farm to take care of so nothing to fight over property wise and there is no chance of getting any thing back that he sold by the time our court date comes up. He would have left me with even less if I had not started calling the police. My only choice is to wait; I did manage to trick him into not coming back to my home to get more stuff but he has sent the local criminal's on me ( a family that live up the road and will do anything for drugs-but work!) To top it all off he left me three days after our anniversary! He was the love of my life and I have cried for 2 months and now I am in more control I only cry when I wake up in the morning, I was devastated but I am starting recovery now I believe. He blames me for everything even that he committed adultery. My mother has been paying my bills and loaned me her car so I can get a job other than her all my friends have joined him.


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

Is he into drugs? 

The police will do nothing for you unless you or your lawyer has an order from the court. 

I suspect you haven't hired a lawyer. What state are you from? 

I'm at a loss how he's in possession of both cars (one of them in your name) and your lawyer can do nothing about getting that car back or protect you from his antics? 

Your lawyer can get orders preventing him from coming on to your property, from contacting or coming near you and your things (car), preventing him from taking or selling your properties, from access to your money. If he runs up debt while not living with you, a lawyer can protect you from being responsible for the debt? 

Did your lawyer explain any of this to you? 

I don't know how to make it any more clear to you. You need to hire a good lawyer today. 

Good luck.

BTW... Here's The 180 list for you. It can help you cope.


----------



## Bananapeel (May 4, 2015)

anchorwatch said:


> *Is he into drugs*?
> 
> The police will do what nothing for you unless you or your lawyer has an order from the court.
> 
> ...


+1 on this. Sounds like drugs.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Newwoman13 said:


> I have talked to a lawyer but here in the south there is no separation and the police for some reason were on his side. however my land was mine before we got married and the law states that it is not marital property unless I have his name legally put on the deed; which really pissed him off, he even went after my mother trying to get my inheritance. I am not sure what happened this is the total opposite of the man I spent 10 years with and for me there was no warning; it was like my husband went to work and 5 days later someone else came home in his body. As for everything else he took it all even both cars he left me with nothing but bills and a farm to take care of so nothing to fight over property wise and there is no chance of getting any thing back that he sold by the time our court date comes up. He would have left me with even less if I had not started calling the police. My only choice is to wait; I did manage to trick him into not coming back to my home to get more stuff but he has sent the local criminal's on me ( a family that live up the road and will do anything for drugs-but work!) To top it all off he left me three days after our anniversary! He was the love of my life and I have cried for 2 months and now I am in more control I only cry when I wake up in the morning, I was devastated but I am starting recovery now I believe. He blames me for everything even that he committed adultery. My mother has been paying my bills and loaned me her car so I can get a job other than her all my friends have joined him.


*What “Southern” state do you reside in?*


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Why has everyone turned against you?


----------

